# PS3 Sound output query!



## mandar5 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi guys i have hooked my ps3 to my pc monitor thru hdmi..i want to know how can i get sound output through my 2.1 pc speakers?
Thanks and regards,
mandar.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

IMO two ways: 

1. default o/p through HDMI and o/p from 3.5mm on monitor if your monitor supports it.

2. if your monitor does not support the above then go to PS3 settings and change audio o/p from Optical port from PS3. then route the signal via a optical cable to a compatible home theatre.


----------

